# This years best paint Sealant?



## eurodriver

Hey guy's i am looking to buy some liquid paint sealant. But have no idea what would be the best. Looking for something with best sheeting/beading and gloss. 

Hope you guys can help. Whats your favorite and pics will be appreciated :wave:


----------



## E38_ross

my favourite is gtechniq C2. lots of people will also mention opti-seal which is also very good.


----------



## MarkMac

for speed and ease of use opti-seal must be up there! not sure if its the 'best' in the world for beading qualities but it aint bad!


----------



## pete5570

I'll go for Optiseal also. It's fast, good VFM and looks great on any colour.


----------



## Nanoman

My favourite is C2 because I can't be bothered topping it up all the time and don't get to wash the car very often. If you like caressing your pride and joy and can wash regularly I'd go for Werkstat kit which I used before I found C2.


----------



## nothelle

+1 for Optiseal for ease of use
Wolfgang DGPS/Blackfire Wet Diamond/Menzena Powerlock slickness are trully amazing


----------



## Kaz

Big fan of Wolfgang DGPS, will last for a good 6 months if not more.


----------



## yetizone

Don't forget the big Zeee...

Zaino of course!


----------



## Grizzle

This years best paint sealant?? well its the same as last year and the year before that

Zaino


----------



## CraigQQ

so, no one mentioning the nano sealants then? gtechniq C1, Cquartz, Wolfs Body Wrap, (Is opti seal nano? i forget)


----------



## big ben

i can tell that all of you havent used Wolfs body wrap yet then! 

for best beading, sheeting and gloss it has to be this


----------



## msb

another vote here for optiseal


----------



## yetizone

big ben said:


> i can tell that all of you havent used Wolfs body wrap yet then!
> 
> for best beading, sheeting and gloss it has to be this


Seriously considering it here.


----------



## big ben

yetizone said:


> Seriously considering it here.


i hope so, i know lots of products get "bigged" up on here and when you buy it you feel let down! but its one of those products everyone should try, it really is good. It may not be for everyone as i know some love their wax, but if you like sealants you will love it


----------



## big ben

msb said:


> another vote here for optiseal


i only use opti-seal for other peoples cars, its so easy to apply. But im not really impressed with its beading and sheeting really, protects well enough, gives a typical sealant gloss, but it doesnt do it for me...


----------



## spiros

big ben said:


> i can tell that all of you havent used wolfs body wrap yet then!
> 
> for best beading, sheeting and gloss it has to be this


how long it last


----------



## The Cueball

Zaino here as well...

:thumb:


----------



## msb

big ben said:


> i only use opti-seal for other peoples cars, its so easy to apply. But im not really impressed with its beading and sheeting really, protects well enough, gives a typical sealant gloss, but it doesnt do it for me...


fair play, i pesonally prefer the look wax gives as i have 2 dark blue cars, i do however love the ease of use with optiseal and on certain cars such as a mates silver merc it definatley gave the finish i wanted, i generally use optiseal before wax for a bit more durability and find it also aids application and removal of wax:thumb:


----------



## big ben

spiros said:


> how long it last


many many months, it was beading and sheeting amazingly after 3 months in the review i done. I should really of got better pictures, especially of the beading as i havent seen better!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193740

another good video: Jesse shows how good it self cleans

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2723876#post2723876

I do rave about this product, but i feel someone needs to spread the word and spread the love


----------



## big ben

msb said:


> fair play, i pesonally prefer the look wax gives as i have 2 dark blue cars, i do however love the ease of use with optiseal and on certain cars such as a mates silver merc it definatley gave the finish i wanted, i generally use optiseal before wax for a bit more durability and find it also aids application and removal of wax:thumb:


yeah silver is better suited to sealants i think. Opti-seal is great for removing wax to, its so solvent heavy! I havent used it before a wax really. Have you used optimum car wax?


----------



## msb

big ben said:


> yeah silver is better suited to sealants i think. Opti-seal is great for removing wax to, its so solvent heavy! I havent used it before a wax really. Have you used optimum car wax?


yes ocw is my favorite quick wax product for sure, 5 mins whole cars done:thumb:


----------



## spiros

To be fair zaino is the best sealant i ve used.I put 4 layers in december and stills beading very well


----------



## msb

spiros said:


> To be fair zaino is the best sealant i ve used.I put 4 layers in december and stills beading very well


only used z8 but zaino is always very highly regarded, may try some once the optiseals gone:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Love opti-seal! It's great on trim and glass too! So quick and easy, it looks great!


----------



## MarkMac

tbh the only sealant ive used upto now is opti-seal, does a good job imo, ive used it on our 2 silver cars, and also on my old man's mica blue wrx, looks great on that!


----------



## southwest10

A go for RejeX,will at least stay for 8mnds


----------



## bomcar

too many out there....
upgp, optiseal, bfwd, menzerna power lock, jeff werkstatt AJ, wdgps, zaino


----------



## -Kev-

why the thread dig-up? :wall:


----------



## blake_jl

You guys are crackers! Opti-Coat is "pretty much" just as easy as Opti-Seal to apply IMO Opti-Seal is for beginners, a large majority of forum members here should be using Opti-Coat


----------



## R0B

blake_jl said:


> You guys are crackers! Opti-Coat is "pretty much" just as easy as Opti-Seal to apply IMO Opti-Seal is for beginners, a large majority of forum members here should be using Opti-Coat


ill use what i like as will many others, thanks for the tip though.......


----------



## blake_jl

That's cool. You probably fit in the beginner status so keep using what works best for you. Opti-Seal is a great product.


----------



## R0B

blake_jl said:


> That's cool. You probably fit in the beginner status so keep using what works best for you. Opti-Seal is a great product.


thanks for the review of my skill set mate....opti seal it is then :thumb:


----------



## R0B

Blake do me a favour pal.

if you call us all crackers for not using what you think we should and then pm me calling me a w*** er for commenting on your coment then i think you better off stepping away from the keyboard for 5 mate, its a public forum full of different opinions :wall:

your inbox was full btw so i couldnt reply


----------



## blake_jl

You are being one. I was just sharing my experience and you are carrying on like a fool.

And I know it's full. I left it like that because I knew it would annoy you.


----------



## R0B

oh dear.......


----------



## burger

Now now let's all be nice


----------



## -Kev-

blake_jl said:


> You guys are crackers! Opti-Coat is "pretty much" just as easy as Opti-Seal to apply IMO Opti-Seal is for beginners, a large majority of forum members here should be using Opti-Coat


ok, thanks


----------



## -Kev-

blake_jl said:


> You are being one. I was just sharing my experience and you are carrying on like a fool.
> 
> And I know it's full. I left it like that because I knew it would annoy you.


easy being a smart a*** from behind a computer screen isn't it?


----------



## Russ and his BM

No-one's yet mentioned bh hydra-wax? There was quite some hype surrounding it on release...

Personally, I use 1000p, and haven't seen the need for anything else. I guess when a pot lasts so long, and cash for hobbies is a bit tight, there's little to justify buying more and more stuff.


----------



## blake_jl

-Kev- said:


> easy being a smart a*** from behind a computer screen isn't it?


I think you need to drop the tough guy attitude. You drive a Fiesta.

There was nothing offensive about my first post. If you guys find the word "crackers" offensive it's obviously a misunderstanding maybe on my part as that is not offensive where i come from.


----------



## -Kev-

lol, nothing 'tough guy attitude' about my post, and what exactly has choice of car got to do with anything?...


----------



## CraigQQ

maybe it was the fact you summarised what seemed to be the favourite product on this thread as a beginners product..

then called an ex professional detailer a beginner..
might have something to do with it :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

blake_jl said:


> I think you need to drop the tough guy attitude. You drive a Fiesta.
> 
> There was nothing offensive about my first post. If you guys find the word "crackers" offensive it's obviously a misunderstanding maybe on my part as that is not offensive where i come from.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

what does his car have to do with anything!?!?

I actually laughed out loud at that one, thanks! 

I know some real hard men that dont even have a driving licence, I'm going to tell them to calm it, cause they get the bus....


----------



## Serious

Do one no neck, your bus is here.


RUN!


----------



## CraigQQ

anyway.. opti coat is for babies mate..

if your not using opti guard.. you must be a beginner


----------



## -Kev-

any traders want to do a group buy on optiseal as everyone will want a bottle now?...


----------



## R0B

CraigQQ said:


> anyway.. opti coat is for babies mate..
> 
> if your not using opti guard.. you must be a beginner


oh youve gone all hollywood on us all now have ya :lol:


----------



## eccie

Best thread I've read all year:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

R0B said:


> oh youve gone all hollywood on us all now have ya :lol:


you know me rob..
if it aint extremely heavy in solvents its not car care


----------



## SimonBash

CraigQQ said:


> you know me rob..
> if it aint extremely heavy in solvents its not car care


Have you been spraying a certain fabric proofer in a confined space again Craig?:lol:


----------



## -Raven-

blake_jl said:


> I think you need to drop the tough guy attitude. You drive a Fiesta.
> 
> There was nothing offensive about my first post. If you guys find the word "crackers" offensive it's obviously a misunderstanding maybe on my part as that is not offensive where i come from.


Ken Block drives a Fiesta! :driver:


----------



## Lupostef

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Reading through this has certainly brightened up the night shift :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

SimonBash said:


> Have you been spraying a certain fabric proofer in a confined space again Craig?:lol:


probably :lol:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

whats a transit *can *tough guy?

*runs and hides because he actually is really scary :lol: all 6 foot 6 of him!!*


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

Drunk

Btw bud, tomorrow is what I was told re the thing we texted about. Thought ad meant today :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

no problem.. forgot about it until now.. :lol: memory is going.. must be old age..

as much fun as this thread is.. I need to go to bed lol.. working in 7 hours!


----------



## Leemack

Take care mate

Agreed re pm lol

Happy new year bud - ATB


----------



## Serious

type[r]+ said:


> Ken Block drives a Fiesta! :driver:


Yes he does. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

R0B said:


> Blake do me a favour pal.
> 
> if you call us all crackers for not using what you think we should and then pm me calling me a w*** er for commenting on your coment then i think you better off stepping away from the keyboard for 5 mate, its a public forum full of different opinions :wall:
> 
> your inbox was full btw so i couldnt reply


This is just unbelievable !!!

This is a friendly forum Blake, and if you want to PM guys on here and call them things like that, then maybe you should not come on here anymore !

I can honesly say I think everyone on here thats I have spoken to can be classed as top people, and Rob especially among many others !

And besides.....even if they are what you call them ( and understand I TOTALLY DO NOT THINK THAT ABOUT ANYONE ON HERE ) it is WRONG to be PM'ing them to say that.

Oh, and Blake mate, my inbox is not full so you are welcome to PM me if you like anytime  but seriously, chill out and appreciate this forums members as they are all a great bunch of people 

And getting back on thread. I like to say I love AF's Tough Coat sealant, and if anyone thinks that suggestion is no good then maybe I am a w***er 

Oh, and just to add - maybe calling people crackers in Austrailia is not an insult like you say, but calling someone a w***er in ANY part of the world certainly is an insult !!


----------



## blake_jl

Came in a bit late on that one Mark. But I appreciate your input.


----------



## -Kev-

you still here?!


----------



## VIPER

Hmmm.....the big boss of this site owns a Fiesta. He also doesn't allow abusive private messages to be sent either!

So on that basis, Happy New Year  See you again at Easter.


----------



## chillly

No one cares what cars we drive or detail. I prefer these to a super car detail any day of the week:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241232


----------



## MK1Campaign

Wolfs Body Wrap is the best lsp ive used. Was a big Zaino fan before.


----------



## MarkSmith

MK1Campaign said:


> Wolfs Body Wrap is the best lsp ive used. Was a big Zaino fan before.


I am so tempted to try this out too. Sounds brilliant.

But I will be trying, for sure, the CCC Ceramishield - looks the business


----------



## -Kev-

same here Mark, when i get a new car to use it on 
talking of which - Lee, did you receive my PM?..


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Jeez what a start to the New Year !


----------



## uruk hai

Why do these threads torment me so 

I have just told my Father he can have my pot of Super Natural Hybrid, he thought I was being generous but he's rapidly come to the conclusion (correctly I may add ) that it's an excuse for me to say "I don't have a wax or a sealer what ever shall I try next" 

I was decided untill I read through this thread 

Oh the choice


----------



## Leemack

-Kev- said:


> same here Mark, when i get a new car to use it on
> talking of which - Lee, did you receive my PM?..


I did but missed it dude sorry, only saw it when i looked just

Ill reply now matey


----------



## -Kev-

cheers


----------



## alan hanson

ive got opti seal which as mentioned for the ease of use its too easy to reach for, however, ive heard nothing but good no brilliant things said about BW and then theres auto finesse tough coat...... i seriously dont know whether to change to one of the other two


----------



## The Cueball

since my first post on here, I have started to use Wolfs BW, and it is very good IMO..

I'm looking forward to using Concours Ceramishield tomorrow mind you.. 

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

The Cueball said:


> since my first post on here, I have started to use Wolfs BW, and it is very good IMO..
> 
> I'm looking forward to using Concours Ceramishield tomorrow mind you..
> 
> :thumb:


I am really looking forward to getting that. Will you post pics up mate ?


----------



## The Cueball

MarkSmith said:


> I am really looking forward to getting that. Will you post pics up mate ?


30 odd hour detail... you bet! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

The Cueball said:


> 30 odd hour detail... you bet! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

Excellent mate, I look forward to seeing the pics 

What car is the work being done on ? ( and colour ? )

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

MarkSmith said:


> :lol:
> 
> Excellent mate, I look forward to seeing the pics
> 
> What car is the work being done on ? ( and colour ? )
> 
> :thumb:


Audi S8... its a bluey silver, not sure of 'real' name... :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

The Cueball said:


> Audi S8... its a bluey silver, not sure of 'real' name... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Knowing the standard of your work this will be stunning and cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## burger

Is there a big difference between BW and optiseal? 

I love optiseal because it's so easy and quick and gives excellent protection will BW bring anything new?


----------



## -Kev-

bodywrap is a nano-type sealant, can last upto 12 months..


----------



## TeaTimer

So is there a conclusion yet - so I need to get a black car done in the next few days. :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

TeaTimer said:


> So is there a conclusion yet - so I need to get a black car done in the next few days. :thumb:


I would say YES, C1+ and C1.5 silo seal :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

yep 99% is personal prefernce but all work extremely well well enough


----------



## LostHighway

TeaTimer said:


> So is there a conclusion yet - so I need to get a black car done in the next few days. :thumb:


If you're looking for a single answer that everyone signs on to you'll wait forever. As with waxes different sealants/coatings offer different virtues.

For durability I would rank Opti-Guard/Opti-Coat as number one. It has a well established record of lasting multiple years. The various nano sealants like Wolf's or C1 are probably next in durability (note: I know next to nothing about about Ceramishield or Nanolex Professional). BFWD/PowerLock/Prima Epic/Werkstat are the next notch down in durability at something in the range of four to six months. Opti-Seal is less durable yet at more like two to four months although IME it does seem to offer at least slightly better protection against bird bombs and insects than the immediately above.
I don't know much about C2 but its close cousin Permanon has not been gathering raves for durability in North America.

Opti-Seal is the easiest to apply or reapply.

Looks are entirely subjective but I would lean toward a Wolf's Body Wrap and BFWD, at least on darker colors, but I don't think the range from best to worst among the above sealants is enormous.

The most durable waxes (Collinites, BH Finis Wax, AG HD, etc.) should last five or six months, perhaps more.


----------



## Red Orc

Grizzle said:


> This years best paint sealant?? well its the same as last year and the year before that
> 
> Zaino


I didn't think Zaino was all that impressive...

I vote for Jeffs Wekstat Acrylic Jet Trigger.


----------



## Zetec-al

I would go for zaino z2, tried a few others including Body Wrap but couldn't get on with it.


----------



## sm81

Zetec-al said:


> I would go for zaino z2, tried a few others including Body Wrap but couldn't get on with it.


What's wrong with BW?


----------

